

Python is better than Perl6 - antoncohen
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2011/01/python-is-better-than-perl6.html

======
bigiain
In related news, donkeys are better than magical unicorns.

(or perhaps "Wolfenstein 3D is better than Duke Nukem Forever"?)

~~~
antoncohen
> In related news, donkeys are better than magical unicorns.

While the title says Perl6 (the magic unicorn or DNF), I think everything in
it applies to Perl 5. The title could have been "Python does what Perl should
do, I'm not waiting for Perl 6."

